# How To Make An Edit?



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you have any editing software? If so what?


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Get ready to spend countless hours...*

Cut it tight, meaning less than a second before and after the takeoff and landing.

Find music that you have the Rights to or use YouTube Audio Swap.

(hopefully you captured this already when filming)

Use a stable tripod with fluid head for steady pans and zooms.

Shoot establishing shots of the scene or set that you're at.

Capture lifestyle shots or other action of the riders setting up, goofing off, or talking smack.


** But most importantly watch professional videos and try to imagine how they filmed and edited their videos. Imitation is OK as you have your own original content if you're out there filming yourself. But your own creativity can set the bar higher if that's where you're at. Try, try again.

Good editing software for beginners:
Sony Creative Software - Vegas Pro, Vegas Movie Studio, and Vegas Movie Studio Platinum Edition
create video, movie editing, movie software | Adobe Premiere Elements 8


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Your Realatives said:


> Hey guys! Me and my friends filmed our whole season and we got alot of good shots. We want to upload it on youtube or something like that so everyone can see it. But I have a problem, I don't know how to edit it. Can someone please give me help on how to edit a video and make it look good. I'd really appreciate it if someone will help. Thanks!


I found a pretty cool video player for analyzing videos.. Not for what you are asking for I know.. but it's still cool how you can slow it down and mess with it.

Anyways.. check it out & see what I mean.

AnalyzeMyGame.com


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Step 1: Film you and your friends doing 180's in your backyard
Step 2: iMovie and 2Pac
Step 3: ????
Step 4: SPONSORSHIP


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Windows Movie Maker or if you have Vista then Windows LIVE Movie Maker (a free download). 

Yes, there are a lot of editing programs out there, but both of these are free and if you haven't edited before then they are easy to work with.


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I was wondering what are some good songs to use?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Hip House usually does the job nicely


----------

